# First run on the Season!



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I love the dedication. Maybe on the way to/from the river this weekend I can stop by St. Marys to get the ski/raft combo in the same day. Never done that one before.

I wonder if there is ever enough flow coming out of Saint Marys that you could ski it then switch to a kayak/raft and keep going from the glacier's base down the Fall River into Clear Creek...That would be just like that segment in a old Warren Miller flick - 'Journey' maybe?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I've always wondered if Fall River was paddleable. Never really looked at it, though. Is it worth it? Does it have flows and gradient? Only place I know of where river flows into a creek.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

i think fall river is less paddle-able than turkey creek; many low bridges and a possible private hydro hindrance (yeah double alliteration!).


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Turkey is much more paddleable than most people would think . I would actually have to say that the North Fork of Clear Creek beats Turkey out when it comes to low bridges and portages (anybody else done this one? It actually had some fun drops). If that's the comparison you're giving it, I think I'm going to have to go check it out this spring .

COUNT


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

does the north fork come down from the casinos? if so, then fall river is even less paddleable than that given the abundance of private bridges and the afore mentioned hydro looking thingy.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

That would be it.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Fall river is UNpaddlebale, I've scouted it a couple times.

btw, St. Mary's alice isn't the first run of the winter, it's the last run of the summer. 
Get it straight. You Boulder types come up to the snow & get all confused!


----------

